# Story Thread 4



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

The "Story Thread 3" has been unusued for almost 2 months now, so I think it's about time we started a Story Thread 4. So, the rules are....

Minimum of 1 word, maximum of 20 words
You must continue the story in the previous post (unless you are the first poster)

Mentioning Super AIDS is not permitted

So, I'll start:


One day there was a Rubik's cube named (I'll leave it to someone else to choose the name)


----------



## Gparker (Apr 3, 2009)

One day there was a Rubik's cube named.... Bob, and he didnt like being solved.


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

So Bob finally became so frustrated, that he removed one edge piece off his core, and put it in backwards, so he would never be solved.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

Then his mom fixed it and he got Rick Roll'd 4 times.


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Then his mom fixed it and he got Rick Roll'd 4 times.



NOT PART OF STORY: Cubes have parents? What are they, V7s?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2009)

And then he cried about my thread not being active for 2 months. 

But suddenly...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

Optimus Prime came out and shot Chuck Norris, but Chuck...


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

but Chuck... told Bob a plan before he was shot. He told Bob to start a rebellion of all cubes that didn't want to be solved. So Bob escaped from Cube4You headquarters, where he lived, and...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

The WCA took him in for questioning. It turns out, he's an experimental version of...


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

an experimental version of... the V-Cube 3, or V3, which is not supposed to be released until December of 2012. So, they decided to...


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2009)

find byu, who broke his on 20 words limit. 

But several others versions were made...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

And they shot him. But then they discovered he had a magic...

(magic adj not noun)


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> find byu, who broke his on 20 words limit.
> 
> But several others versions were made...



whoops, forgot about that, sorry

----------------

had a magic... mechanism that could be turned at 100tps without ever accidentally being popped


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2009)

but then it wasn't even a cube!


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

The WCA banned Bob from competitions, so Bob...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

Shot everyone in WCA...


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

and started his own version, the W-bob-C-A


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

But the last remaining survivor of the WCA...


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

Infiltrated the WbobCA and...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

tried once again to shoot Bob to death and...


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

Failed. The survivor then...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

Died.

(ten characters)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 3, 2009)

then people noticed a similarity between this story and this video.


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

But the WbobCA destroyed the video...


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 3, 2009)

Because it revealed secret information about their...


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

secret plan.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 3, 2009)

Suddenly, a gigantic apple regurgitated itself from Candlejack's stomach which


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 3, 2009)

fell on Bob, so he popped. Then


----------



## Novriil (Apr 3, 2009)

Came cube "Rob Banks". He was a cop and he...



E: "" were missing


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 3, 2009)

Arrested Bob for killing the WCA board and


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

Rob died...


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 3, 2009)

after eating deep fried pandas with barbecued sauce...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 3, 2009)

And Chili's baby back ribs...


----------



## holypasta (Apr 3, 2009)

which everyone knows are also made of panda. apparently, rob has a serious panda addiction.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

Moving on, Harris Chan, Erik Akkersdijk, and Yu Nakajima began their hunt for the Cubik's rube.

(Yes that's right, I'm bored and can't seem to focus on revision )


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2009)

but it was a trick that other cubers planned, so that other people have a chance at the WRs.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

However, the other cubers did not know that a Cubik's rube actually existed. There is only one in the world.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 10, 2009)

And the person who finds it get magical powers, and can fly.

This story isn't supposed to make sense, is it?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2009)

"I found it" said Erik.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 10, 2009)

Then he jumped off the top of the Sears Tower. But he couldn't fly.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

However, he was saved by Arnaud, who stopped time and caught him just before he hit the ground.


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

So then Arnaud began the search for the Cubik's rube


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

Because the one which Erik found turned out to be a fake (dun dun dunnnn!)


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

The search led him to Japan, in front of Yu Nakajima's house


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2009)

"Found it!" said Yumu Tabuchi.
"... when did you get here?" asked Erik, confused.


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

But it was a fake placed by Leyan Lo


----------



## holypasta (Apr 10, 2009)

NOT PART OF STORY:
who are all of these people?
PART OF STORY:
...Leyan Lo, who was, in fact, carrying the Cubik's Rube in his pocket at that very moment.


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

They are famous cubers

Leyan hid the Cubiks Rube underneath a


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 11, 2009)

n invisible rock. "Perfect..." he thought.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 11, 2009)

and then Tyson Mao used his powers


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

To erm.... invisibalise... the Cubik's Rube.


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

And it split into two pieces, the Cubiks and the Rube.
But then...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 11, 2009)

along came the Oquare-Sne.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

, which had just returned from a magical nunnery in the wonderful land of


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Megaminxia. Oquare-Sne sent his warriors, the Square-1s, to find the Cubiks and the Rube. Then...


----------



## holypasta (Apr 11, 2009)

the Square-1s traveled for years, and eventually wandered into Gigaminxia. There, they were captured by...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ralph Nader


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

Who thought he had the Cubik's Rube. But it was a fake.


----------



## Novriil (Apr 11, 2009)

actually he had a ford mustang GT500.


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

The gigaminxians believed that the megaminxians had the Cubiks and the Rube, so they...


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

went to Erno Rubik and asked for special gigaminxian killing weapons, or gtw for short.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 11, 2009)

ate Obama...
\EDIT
Dammit...someone beat me!

THEN A NUKE HIT!!!


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

Bason Jaum, the leader of the gigaminxians....


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

took the GKW (Gigaminxian Killing Weapons) and destroyed the Megaminxians. But then....


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 11, 2009)

he wrestled with the naked leader of the teraminxians


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

who was named Arik Ekkersdijk


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 11, 2009)

then the Petaminxians, the most powerful of all, started fighting because their leader Azamath was....


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

trying to find the Cubik's and the Rube


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

so that he could have as many cookies as he wanted. (eos)


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 11, 2009)

So that's how MinxWar I started, but today a far more evil danger is growing...


----------



## holypasta (Apr 11, 2009)

allied with nearby Pyraminxia and invaded Megaminxia.

EDIT: nevermind, i guess. somehow, this post landed two pages ahead of where it should have been. it was supposed to be after:
The gigaminxians believed that the megaminxians had the Cubiks and the Rube, so they...


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

NOT PART OF STORY:
Background Information of MinxWar

Leader of Gigaminxia: Bason Jaum
Leader of Teraminxia: Arik Ekkersdijk
Leader of Petaminxia: Avamath
Leader of Megaminxia: Tumu Yabuchi
and we have Pyraminxia which has no leader yet


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

The leader of Megaminxia, Tumu Yabuchi, ordered his soldiers to...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 11, 2009)

Find Kachu Storick, the leader of the Pyraminxia


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

find the Cubiks and the Rube


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

To restore order to the Rubik's world 2x2


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 11, 2009)

...with (the Rubik's) magic


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

So on raged the MinxWar, until one day...


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

Out of the story:
I'm confused.
Which comment were to which?

Nvm.

a young man by the name of...


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Nu Yakajima decided to take over Pyraminxia, becoming their leader.

NOT PART OF STORY:
Now we have
Background Information of MinxWar

Leader of Gigaminxia: Bason Jaum
Leader of Teraminxia: Arik Ekkersdijk
Leader of Petaminxia: Avamath
Leader of Megaminxia: Tumu Yabuchi
Leader of Pyraminxia: Nu Yakajima


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

He immediately took everyone's cheap pyraminxs and replaced them with...


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

the most amazing pyraminxian weapons


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

so that his army would be...


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

protected from "ice cube, rubik's cube" spam


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 11, 2009)

and Bob's magic times


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

But one day, out of nowhere, the Microminxes appeared, and they


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Bombed the entire pyraminxia village, which is in a forest


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

that had pink trees and...


----------



## holypasta (Apr 11, 2009)

brown/green bubble-gum.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

At least it did, until it was nuked.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 12, 2009)

Little did the nukers know, Pyraminxia was built to be nuke-proof.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 12, 2009)

Sadly, Pyraminxia is an epic fail so Nu Yakajima died.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 12, 2009)

Fortunately, Arik Ekkersdijk was able to revive him with an unprecedented sub-3 second solve.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2009)

carris hhan was amazed so he took out his cube and attempted to break the sub 3 solve with a sub 0


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

And succeeded with a time of -1.28


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2009)

that day, the world stood still and every cube solved itself except for frank morris's cube which he commanded...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 12, 2009)

to be remained unsolved forevar. Until one day...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 12, 2009)

, along with Bob Burton p at mix-ups), he planned to find...

EDIT-
SSRY; missed a few posts


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

The unsolved cube was discovered to be Bob (first page) who had faked his death


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 12, 2009)

. After it was discovered, the Twobytwoians...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2009)

the twobytwoians who found bob with the onebyoneians


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 12, 2009)

along with the zerobyzeroians


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2009)

who took bob as a god because of his glorious 3 layers


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 12, 2009)

of epic godly Bobburtonness. And the fact that he created the universe


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

Bob continued on, recruitinG the new cubes to the WBobCA


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 12, 2009)

including the nullCube, similar to the voidCube


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2009)

the WbobCA began to conquer...


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 12, 2009)

and pwned some noobs.


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

At the height of WBobCA power, the Petaminxians returned to power, and the Cubolutionary War began.


----------



## Chris Brown (Apr 12, 2009)

Then bob the cube was captured and power rangers fans tortured him with a drill named zeo. See:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2009)

unafraid of the torture, bob escaped with only a few minor sticker scrapes and...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 12, 2009)

then he popped.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2009)

amazed by this, nu yakajima found the popped piece and...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 12, 2009)

ate it. He choked and died.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2009)

Bob took a knife and slices through yakajima's corpse to get his piece back


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

After Bob retrieved his piece, he found a....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 13, 2009)

giraffe named Obb


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 13, 2009)

which Bob tamed to...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2009)

juggle pianos while


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 13, 2009)

...eating salty peanuts. Then, he threw away Obb in a dumpster because he wanted to. Then Bob met a giant...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 13, 2009)

7x7, which totally sqaushed him. now he wasn't a 3x3x3, but a 1x6x6.


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 13, 2009)

Then 1x6x6 savages killed him for mimicking them(misunderstanding) and that was the end of...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 13, 2009)

yukiwerts said:


> Then 1x6x6 savages killed him for mimicking them(misunderstanding) and that was the end of...



Charris Han's cube collection, that...


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

Resulted in a commotion of...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 14, 2009)

Several multicolored nun-cubes attempting to


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 14, 2009)

kill Optimus Prime who is doing a BLD solve


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

on a 20x20x20 cube


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 14, 2009)

Optimus Prime was dying but before taking his last breath, did a final commutator and the 20x20x20...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 14, 2009)

's cubies exploded and it made some sound similar to one on Gabbasoft.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 14, 2009)

At the same time that the amazing 20x20 cube exploded, Mrank Forris was currently...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 14, 2009)

Attempting a 1000/1000 teraminx BLD OH solve with...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 14, 2009)

one chopstick. After he was done, he ate a cookie, or two, or more. Then, he ate the chopstick.


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

But then, the chopstick broke, and...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 14, 2009)

a magical Hungarian puzzle-monk named...


----------



## holypasta (Apr 16, 2009)

Jiri soldered the two halves of the chopstick together and gave it back to him.


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

The chopstick became highly valuable and was fought over.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2009)

..until Frank Morris ate it again.


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Far away, in a distant universe, a young child got her hands on a Rubik's cube.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Apr 17, 2009)

she stared at until it was mysteriously swiped from her grasp


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

By a flying cubing dragon


----------



## Shamah02 (Apr 17, 2009)

...with big eyebrows


----------



## E.drid (Apr 17, 2009)

The dragon said, "Haha, little girl! This is what you get for buying Type B's!"


----------



## holypasta (Apr 17, 2009)

But suddenly, Pars Letrus appeared and smote the dragon with the glory of _original type-a cubes!!!_


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 17, 2009)

But sadly, they were actually type II models, and the dragon ate them. Then the dragon...


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

snatched the girl and took her to a field made entirely of Type B's.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 18, 2009)

But the little girl had the rubik's magic inside of her, and all the type B's were...


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2009)

POOP! Tons and tons of stinky poop!


----------



## Bob (Apr 18, 2009)

And they smelled so bad! Like in the Labyrinth when Ludo says "Smells bad!"


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwww feces


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2009)

And then he watched "The Labyrinth" with the little girl and she blew her brains out because it is such a terrible movie.


----------



## Bob (Apr 18, 2009)

IS NOT!!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 18, 2009)

what happened to the story?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2009)

Dene killed it...

continuing: "And they smelled so bad! Like in the Labyrinth when Ludo says "Smells bad!" "
almost as bad as CRC.
Next, Ash Ketchum appeared out of nowhere, and


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> what happened to the story?



It died sorry, we must now take the body away for autopsy.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 18, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Next, Ash Ketchum appeared out of nowhere, and


 threw a pokécube at the cubing dragon


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2009)

to which the cubing dragon responded with spewing Shock Oil all over the place, lubing the ground and Ash's PokeCube, making it easier for Pokemon to come out


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 18, 2009)

SHOCK OIL!!!


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

Shoooooooooooooooooooooooock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holypasta (Apr 18, 2009)

i would say that somebody should start a new story thread, but it would probably stray off-topic as well.


----------



## byu (Apr 19, 2009)

Continuing the story:

The pokecube was then stolen by a


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

magical Meffert's monk


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2009)

whose name was


----------



## byu (Apr 19, 2009)

Unknown to modern civilization. Strangely enough, ...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

the magical Meffert's monk met a marvelous


----------



## holypasta (Apr 19, 2009)

Eastsheen elephant. They quickly became best friends.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 19, 2009)

The V-zebra then found out about the affaire the Eastsheen elephant and the Mefferts monk were having,


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 19, 2009)

and was jealous, because he really like Eastsheen Elephant. So he...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2009)

super-flipped out. He met up with the Rubik's Raccoon, who


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 20, 2009)

ate one of his stickers. He was mad, so.........


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 20, 2009)

he died....


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 20, 2009)

and an alliteration and assonance apparition


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 20, 2009)

How do we continue this if he dies?
Wait! I got it!
In the forest....
Edit: chuberchuckee beat me.

then he was buried....


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 20, 2009)

where there was a...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 20, 2009)

-n alliteration and assonance apparition, which, apparently,


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 20, 2009)

was illegal in 43 different countries


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2009)

but the other 152 countries were fine with it. The dead body was brought to...


----------



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

China. The Eastsheen Elephant then stepped on Bob, who had once again survived when he was thought to be dead.

NOT PART OF STORY:
If you don't know who Bob is, you had best read the first page of this story.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2009)

The Yuga Yak came and attacked the Eastsheen Elephant.


----------



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

The Eastsheen Elephant ran towards a building and tried to cut around a corner (anyone with an Eastsheen cube should know what happens next)


----------



## Poke (Apr 20, 2009)

Then, out of some person's randomness, a nuke big enough to destroy the world hit and...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2009)

landed on the Eastsheen Elephant. It exploded into many small frusterating pieces.


----------



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

One corner piece ran away to the land of


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 20, 2009)

Rouxotopia where all the cubes were solved using roux


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

Then every character in this story died as the sun exploded.
The End


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 20, 2009)

Meanwhile in another galaxy...


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

Matyas Kuti had just set a BLD record of 28.31 seconds.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 20, 2009)

PatrickJameson's galaxy get's sucked in by the giant black hole that is at the center of it.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 20, 2009)

Erno Rubik was born.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

the only thing living was the AIDS


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2009)

Then a second Big Bang occurs but in the new universe, this thread doesn't exist, so nobody else posts in it.


----------



## Jai (Apr 20, 2009)

But then speedsolving.com from the second universe synced with the speedsolving.com from this one, and all of the threads were copied. Including this one.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

But the thread was not there... SO WHO WAS POST?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

the super AIDS

nothing can kill super AIDS


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 20, 2009)

Bob Burton can


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

...DESTROY THE UNIVERSE.

So he did.

~the end~


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 20, 2009)

What about Frunk?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

Once again, NOTHING can kill the Super AIDS which then proceded to destroy every T cell within a 50 mile radius


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 20, 2009)

But The T cells outside the 50 mile radius plan to launch missiles at Super AIDS


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 20, 2009)

/me makes AIDS resistant helper T cells, creating antibodies against the AIDS virus and destroying it. I win.

(ninja'd by a Canadian ^)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

NOTHING can defeat the Super AIDS
it laughs at your missiles and anti bodies and resistant cells
then it takes over Paris and marches under the Arc de Triumphe, just like Hitler, only a trillion bajillion times as powerful


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 20, 2009)

Paris was killed like 4 universes ago, a new paris now spawns.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

which is instantly taken over by the Super AIDS


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 20, 2009)

You can't "take over" Paris because taking over something means there was resistance.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 20, 2009)

^^So paris is immune to super AIDS, and is not taken over


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

there is no such thing as resistance to the Super AIDS, it strolled through Paris and raped all the children


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 20, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> there is no such thing as resistance to the Super AIDS



Have you met my helper T cells?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

clearly the Super AIDS has not, if it did you would be dead


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 20, 2009)

Why are there 4 story threads? 1 isn't enough?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 20, 2009)

A wild challenger appears!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 20, 2009)

And is instantly killed by the Super AIDS


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 20, 2009)

And Super AIDS goes on to kill Ethan Rosen.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2009)

and the eastsheen elephant came back to life, after it took a long time to re-assemble him.


----------



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

But the corner piece was still missing


----------



## Poke (Apr 20, 2009)

And then a new type of cell, called the Q-T-cell was created. This new cell could take the place of a normal T-cell and keep a body's immunities up.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 21, 2009)

As Q-T watched, a Mefferts Monkey came along and viciously murdered the Eastsheen Elephant.


----------



## CubeFreak122 (Apr 21, 2009)

Then Super AIDS killed the Mefferts Monkey and "multiplied"


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 21, 2009)

Then...bob the cube returned from his grave along with Nu Yakajima as his right hand man


----------



## byu (Apr 21, 2009)

Bob decided to reuinte all cubes and start a rebellion against cubers


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 21, 2009)

then the Super AIDS came and killed every character in this story. There were no survivors, there was no chance of anything coming back to life, and there was no hope for any new life. The Super AIDs simply destroyed life.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 21, 2009)

The very next day...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 21, 2009)

The Super AIDS was still there, and nothing ever came back to life again.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 21, 2009)

The end!


----------



## byu (Apr 21, 2009)

But when one door closes, another opens, so at that moment, life was recreated. The first lifeform was a ...


----------



## holypasta (Apr 21, 2009)

prokaryotic cell. Geez, learn your science. I shouldn't have had to tell you that.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, the Super AIDS ate it alive.


----------



## byu (Apr 21, 2009)

But other lifeforms had been created, all of which are immune to super AIDS


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 21, 2009)

nothing is immune to the Super AIDS

seriously try to keep up with the story


----------



## byu (Apr 21, 2009)

Fine then

There was a lifeform called nothing who was (according to Ethsn Rosen) immune to Super AIDS


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 21, 2009)

nothing and Super AIDS were all destroyed by MEGA DEADLY SUPER DUPER AIDS
which traveled through time and destroyed all life, non-life, and any form of creation that ever was in the past, and in the future as well.


----------



## byu (Apr 21, 2009)

But little did the world know, life wasn't the only form of existance. There was also something called


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 21, 2009)

Super AIDS


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG RUN! It's Super AIDS!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 21, 2009)

AHH F*** ITS GOT ME! THE SUPER AIDS HAVE ME


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 21, 2009)

(I like the fact that Ethan's killing off everyone and everything in this story. It makes it interesting to me )

So anyway, we all died and went to cube heaven....as well as cube hell...


----------



## holypasta (Apr 23, 2009)

And don't forget cube purgatory!


----------



## byu (Apr 23, 2009)

Super AIDS didn't exist


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 23, 2009)

omg you guys are killing this thread


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 23, 2009)

One day, a lonely scientist in an obscure laboratory in eastern Antartica found the cure against


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 23, 2009)

Super Aids. It was cured forever and no one mensioned it EVER AGAIN.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 23, 2009)

Super Aids was unf-
*gets shot*


----------



## byu (Apr 23, 2009)

Along came the Hyper AIDS


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 23, 2009)

which also was cured forever, along with all other forms of AIDs.


----------



## byu (Apr 23, 2009)

So, now, restarting this story from the beginning because it's gone completely out of control:

One morning, the Earth broke in half.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 24, 2009)

Because of Super AIDS.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 25, 2009)

One half became an empire ruled by Bob Burton, and the other became populated by rodents. For years, they had peaceful trade relationships, but then...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 25, 2009)

Zbigniew Zborowski from Mars sent his army of 1000 algorithms to addle the brains of


----------



## byu (Apr 25, 2009)

The Burton empire. Now arose the Nakajima empire.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 25, 2009)

The citizens of the Nakajima empire, which was originally formed in Burtonia, fled to Rodentia where they could live in peace.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 26, 2009)

Until Super AIDS comes along and kills all residents of everywhere, and then flees to his secret hideout 100000 light years from earth.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 28, 2009)

As is evident from the previous post, Super AIDS is becoming a concrete entity.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

But the nakajima enpire returned


----------



## PeterNewton (Apr 28, 2009)

only to realize they didn't know how to spell empire.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2009)

Because the Super AIDS changed the word.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

The Super AIDS changed the entire dictionary, making modifications to every word.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2009)

SUPER AIDS


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 28, 2009)

Super AIDS kills BYU


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 28, 2009)

SUPER AIDS


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 28, 2009)

SUPER AIDS


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't exist anymore...

Well, if I did exist:

SUPER AIDS


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2009)

SUPER AIDS


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 28, 2009)

SUPER AIDS.



Ok... time to make a decision:

Why should this thread exist? Persuade me and it will stay open.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 28, 2009)

If you deleted it the Super AIDS might be angry that you destroyed its home and proceed to infect the entire forum.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

Wouldn't they choose to infect the forum anyone eventually once they got bored of their current home?

But yeah, agreed with Ethan. Super Aids might try to take over the Accomplishment Thread.

SAMPLE ACCOMPLISHMENT: SUPER AIDS


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Why should this thread exist? Persuade me and it will stay open.



Because everyone needs to be aware of super aids. Closing the thread will only allow super aids to win.

damnit, someone beat me... just close it.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

Closing this thread means the members of Speedsolving.com have forfeited against the battle with Super AIDS.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 28, 2009)

byu said:


> Closing this thread means the members of Speedsolving.com have forfeited against the battle with Super AIDS.



what part of not being able to win against super AIDS do you not understand? This is more than a forfeit, it's a tactical retreat to try to save as much as we can. There is no more hope in fighting here.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 28, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> SUPER AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thread soon to be closed, due to Super AIDS.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

Super AIDS is undefeatable

In closing this thread, they will soon find a new home


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 28, 2009)

SUPER AIDS


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 28, 2009)

enough with the Super Aids!! Seriously, I was enjoying the story until you guys ruined it.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

Fine then.
If I created this thread, can I add rules
New rule: Super AIDS is not allowed to be mentioned

A four year old kid woke up at midnight.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

with SUPER AIDS

The real point here is... there are 3 other threads that are just like this, and none of them really serve a purpose. Keep one of them (at most).


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2009)

SUPER AIDS


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 28, 2009)

SUPER AIDS


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 28, 2009)

SUPER AIDS


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2009)

SUPER AIDS


----------



## toast (Apr 28, 2009)

With creamy, soft, fluffy, SUPER AIDS.


----------



## holypasta (May 2, 2009)

SUPER SWINE FLU.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 2, 2009)

AND he had EXTREME SWINE FLU.


----------

